# Best Thread Ever...too bad I didn't understand a word!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

http://www.hiirifoorumi.net/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=13732

Someone on another forum linked to this Finnish (I think) mouse forum...to another thread, but the mice pictured were so pretty I just started clicking random posts. Well I couldn't read a word of course (stupid Americans only learning English) BUT the pictures really do speak a thousand words! These are some of the biggest funniest pregnate mouse photos ever! 
So Enjoy! AND hey..if you have a picture that rivals theres...I would love to see!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

If you get google chrome as your browser, it will translate it all into english. 

The title of the thread is 'potbelly'


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Rhasputin said:


> If you get google chrome as your browser, it will translate it all into english.
> 
> The title of the thread is 'potbelly'


That is interesting to know, thanks Casey.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've got the translation option as well  and quite topical for me.No one is infallible and I removed these two from my growing on cage of young ladoes  the culprit has been removed and I'm waiting for more pregnancies to show.Shame he was a nice doe but I'm not so taken now she is a he :?luckily the does are in good shape physicaly so I'll have to hope that all is well despite their immaturity.


----------

